# Netzteil Kaufempfehlung Be quiet! Dark Power PRO 10 850W oder Corsair AX860i



## Langer90 (2. März 2015)

Moin wollt mal wissen welches Netzteil besser is kann mich nich entscheiden das Be quiet! Dark Power PRO 10 850W  soll ja das beste auf dem markt sein find es auch geil aber die kabel sind doch steif wie sau  da siehts beim Corsair AX860i schon besser aus .
die Kabel müsseen Perfekt verlegt werden will mir da zu ein Corsair Graphite Series 760T mit Sichtfenster holen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. März 2015)

Willkommen im Forum @TE.
Welche Hardware soll mit Strom versorgt werden.


----------



## shadie (2. März 2015)

Welche Hardware hängt an dessen Kabeln?

Und nein das P10 850W ist nicht das beste, man sollte da lieber das 750 kaufen.


----------



## DKK007 (2. März 2015)

Was für Hardware willst du denn betreiben? Meistens reicht auch ein deutlich kleineres NT.


----------



## Pu244 (2. März 2015)

Das beste Netzteil hätte die hochwertigsten Komponente, wäre nicht zu hören, könnte den meisten Strom liefern, hätte keine Spannungsschwängungen, den besten Wirkungsgrad, eine optimale Absicherung, wäre sehr robust und würde obendrein weniger kosten als das billigste Gerümpel (hab ich was vergessen?).

Da es sowas nicht gibt ist das Beste  relativ, da es viele Netzteile gibt die jeweils in einem oder mehren Aspekten gut sind. Allgemein hat das DPP P10 850W hier wenige Freunde da es auf Technik von Seasonic basiert und die übersichern ihre Netzteile sehr gerne (dem US Markt mit Singlerail sein dank), sprich es schaltet im Kurzschlussfall nicht so schnell ab (wenn man damit leben kann ist das P10 850W auch ein extrem gutes Netzteil, allerdings nicht so leise). Deshalb wird hier gere das DPP P10 in der 550W und 750W Version empfohlen, ersteres sogar für SLI/CF Systeme. Auch noch extrem gut ist das Antec HCP Platinum 850W da es von Delta hergestellt wird (da sind allerdings die Stecker nicht so robust).

Wichtig ist natürlich was für Hardware du damit betreiben willst, ohne SLI wird man die hier durchgängig zu einem 500W Netzteil raten (vermutlich das BeQuiet E10 500W oder im Fall einer Hardcorce CPU zum P10 550W), die Leute mögen hier einfach keine großen Reserven...


----------



## Langer90 (2. März 2015)

is mir schon kla das es viel zu groß is will es aber haben  hab jetz ein 750 watt billig netzteil drin reicgt auch drei mal das is mir aber egal und irgentwann werd ich auch aufstocken welches ist nu besser das Corsair HX850i gefällt mir auch


----------



## XyZaaH (2. März 2015)

Hardware?


----------



## FrozenPie (2. März 2015)

XyZaaH schrieb:


> Hardware?



Ohne die zu wissen können wir dir keine Auskunft geben was du am Ende wirklich brauchst 
Welches Netzteil ist denn im Moment noch verbaut? (Marke, genau Modellbezeichnung und alter bitte)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. März 2015)

Langer90 schrieb:


> is mir schon kla das es viel zu groß is will es aber haben  hab jetz ein 750 watt billig netzteil drin reicgt auch drei mal das is mir aber egal und irgentwann werd ich auch aufstocken welches ist nu besser das Corsair HX850i gefällt mir auch



Warum Geld aus dem Fenster werfen, was nicht benötigt wird. Nochmal : Welche Hardware soll damit befeuert werden.
Sonst mach doch ein Foto von deinem jetzigen Netzteil und poste es hier.


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2015)

Langer90 schrieb:


> is mir schon kla das es viel zu groß is will es aber haben  hab jetz ein 750 watt billig netzteil drin reicgt auch drei mal das is mir aber egal und irgentwann werd ich auch aufstocken welches ist nu besser das Corsair HX850i gefällt mir auch



Was willst du denn aufstocken, dass ein 850 Watt Netzteil von Nöten ist?
Und das Seasonic ist besser als das Flextronics.


----------



## Langer90 (2. März 2015)

Hab ein core i7 2600 16gb ram und gtx 460se drin und netzteil  750watt  no name billig scheiß is schon 5 jahre alt  da würde sogar ein 550watt reichen  aber mir egal will mindestens 750watt haben  will wissen welches ihr mir empfelt bei das bequit find ich die kabel *******  aber viele sagen das ist das beste was es gibt und bequit is schon jahre lang markt führer  und wegen die größe will auch mal aufstocken


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2015)

Dann kauf dir ein 550 Watt Netzteil. 
Alles andere ist quatsch.
Und wenn dir die Kabel des BeQuiet nicht gefallen, nimm das Antec Edge.
Antec Edge 550W ATX 2.4 (0761345-05055-5) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Langer90 (2. März 2015)

Will kein 550watt haben is mir zu blöd   Und will 80+ platinum haben


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2015)

Dann kauf was du willst, mir egal.


----------



## Langer90 (2. März 2015)

Wollt ja nur wissen welche firma besser is


----------



## FrozenPie (2. März 2015)

Langer90 schrieb:


> Will kein 550watt haben is mir zu blöd   Und will 80+ platinum haben



Platinum machst du durch das oversizing sowieso wieder zunichte 
Willst nur große Zahl auf dem Netzteil damit du angeben kannst, was? 

Es gibt keine bessere "Firma" sondern nur gute "Modelle".


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (2. März 2015)

Das vielleicht:
FSP Fortron/Source PT 850W ATX 2.31 (PT-850FM) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2015)

Langer90 schrieb:


> Wollt ja nur wissen welche firma besser is



Wurde beantwortet.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (2. März 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und das Seasonic ist besser als das Flextronics.





Threshold schrieb:


> Wurde beantwortet.




BeQuiet DPP10 850 (SeaSonic)
Corsair AX860i (Flextronics)

EDIT: 
Das Corsair AX860(ohne i) ist ebenfalls von SeaSonic


----------



## Pu244 (2. März 2015)

Langer90 schrieb:


> Will kein 550watt haben is mir zu blöd   Und will 80+ platinum haben



Also,
das Dark Power Pro ist in seiner 750W Version sehr gut (die 850W Version basiert auf einer anderen Plattform), technisch ist das Antec HCP Platinum 850W meiner Meinung nach noch besser, das wäre meine Wahl. Beide bieten genug Sicherheitsreserven falls du dir mal zwei extreme Grakas von AMD im CF reinrichten willst.

80+ Platinum ist ein Marketinginstrument, die guten Goldnetzteile sind mehr als ebenbürtig.

Die anderen weisen zurecht darauf hin das diese Netzteile überdimensioniert sind, du könntest deine Kiste gleich 3 mal damit betreiben. Du solltest dir wirklich überlegen ob du nicht ein gutes 80-100€ Netzteil kaufst und mit dem gespartem Geld die GTX 460 ersetzt, das ist der Schwachpunkt deines Systems (nur eine kleine Anregung von mir).

Generell ist es einmal eine erfrischende Abwechslung jemanden zu haben der auf Teufel komm raus etwas richtig gutes haben will anstatt wie üblich den größten Mist.


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2015)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Generell ist es einmal eine erfrischende Abwechslung jemanden zu haben der auf Teufel komm raus etwas richtig gutes haben will anstatt wie üblich den größten Mist.



Schlimm ist, dass hier ein völlig sinnfreies Netzteile gekauft werden soll. Da kann man das Geld auch gleich durchs Klo spülen.


----------



## Langer90 (2. März 2015)

Hab mir das ax760i angeschaut kostet 179,90 und das ax860i kostet 188€ da kann ich mir gleich das große kaufen


----------



## FrozenPie (2. März 2015)

Langer90 schrieb:


> Hab mir das ax760i angeschaut kostet 179,90 und das ax860i kostet 188€ da kann ich mir gleich das große kaufen



Mach ruhig, ist ja dein Geld


----------



## Pu244 (2. März 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Schlimm ist, dass hier ein völlig sinnfreies Netzteile gekauft werden soll. Da kann man das Geld auch gleich durchs Klo spülen.



Ganz so schlimm ist es glücklicherweise nicht, die enormen Reserven werden  wohl dafür sorgetragen das sein Netzteil wohl auch in 20-30 Jahren funktioniert.

Wenn jemand sich für je 1000€ CPU und Graka zulegt und für den Rest auchnochmal einen Tausender hinlegt verstehe ich vollkommen das so ein System mit einem hochqualitativen Supernetzteil abgerundet werden soll. Aber eine alte GTX 460 (hab hier noch eine alte GTX 260 rumfliegen die fast genauso stark ist) mit einem solchen Netzteil zu befeuern ist ein wenig Sinnbefreit um es vorsichtig auszudrücken.

Wenn er es durchzieht wird er Netzteiltechnisch vermutlich alle hier (bis auf Chiller mit seinem Seasonic 860 Platinum) in die Tasche stecken, Grakatechnisch sieht es anders aus.

Aber das gibt es auch selten, vom Chinaböller zum absoluten Supernetzteil - ein Mensch der Extreme...


----------



## Jack ONeill (2. März 2015)

Warum keines mit 550W? Reicht doch völlig aus oder willst du noch deinen Kühlschrank nebenbei betreiben 

mfg


----------



## FrozenPie (2. März 2015)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Ganz so schlimm ist es glücklicherweise nicht, die enormen Reserven werden  wohl dafür sorgetragen das sein Netzteil wohl auch in 20-30 Jahren funktioniert.



Du hast wohl keinen Plan wie Netzteile funktionieren, oder? 
Nach spätestens 5-10 Jahren sind auch die besten Caps durch egal wie stark sie belastet wurden und da sollte man das Teil nicht mehr verwenden, da du sonst die Hardware regelrecht zerstörst


----------



## Maqama (2. März 2015)

Mir scheinen die Leute zunehmend Beratungsresistent.
Da fragst man sich, warum sich die Leute noch hier im Forum anmelden, wenn diese eh auf ihrer Meinung beharren.

@TE:
Du gibst für dein Netzteil locker 80€ zu viel aus.
Aufgrund der überdimensionierung verbrauchst du trotz "Platin" womöglich noch mehr Strom als mit einen ~500W Gold.
Wenn du so viel Geld hast, kauf dir lieber eine neue Grafikkarte.


----------



## Pu244 (2. März 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Du hast wohl keinen Plan wie Netzteile funktionieren, oder?
> Nach spätestens 5-10 Jahren sind auch die besten Caps durch egal wie stark sie belastet wurden und da sollte man das Teil nicht mehr verwenden, da du sonst die Hardware regelrecht zerstörst



Blöd nur das ich hier einen 20 Jahre alten Fernseher habe, funktioniert noch einwandfrei, obwohl dort die üblichen nassen Elkos eingebaut sind. Womit wir beim zweiten Punkt wären: es kommt auf die Art der Konsensatoren an, bei den nassen Elkos verdampft das Elektrolyt und sie altern, bei trockenen (auch Solid Caps genannt) passiert das nicht, sie halten potentiell ewig. Computerbase hat übrigens mal einen Test mit 16 Oldienetzteilen gemacht: im Ergebnis waren alle bis auf eines völlig in Ordnung, was darauf hindeutet das die pauschale Aussage "nach 5 Jahren gehört ein Netzteil in den Müll" eher Blödsinn ist. Ein Netzteil das so dermaßen wenig belastet wird wie das zukünftige vom TE schafft es wohl auch noch seine Leistung mit ausgelaufenen Kondensatoren zu bringen - wir reden hier von ca. 30% Last unter Zockerbedingungen.

Das leisten alte Netzteile - ComputerBase


----------



## Maqama (2. März 2015)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Blöd nur das ich hier einen 20 Jahre alten Fernseher habe, funktioniert noch einwandfrei, obwohl dort die üblichen nassen Elkos eingebaut sind. Womit wir beim zweiten Punkt wären: es kommt auf die Art der Konsensatoren an, bei den nassen Elkos verdampft das Elektrolyt und sie altern, bei trockenen (auch Solid Caps genannt) passiert das nicht, sie halten potentiell ewig. Computerbase hat übrigens mal einen Test mit 16 Oldienetzteilen gemacht: im Ergebnis waren alle bis auf eines völlig in Ordnung, was darauf hindeutet das die pauschale Aussage "nach 5 Jahren gehört ein Netzteil in den Müll" eher Blödsinn ist. Ein Netzteil das so dermaßen wenig belastet wird wie das zukünftige vom TE schafft es wohl auch noch seine Leistung mit ausgelaufenen Kondensatoren zu bringen - wir reden hier von ca. 30% Last unter Zockerbedingungen.
> 
> Das leisten alte Netzteile - ComputerBase




Das mit den Elkos kommt immer ganz drauf an.
Ich benutze hier einen Onkyo Stereo Verstärker von 1980! und der läuft noch ganz gut.

Ich hatte aber bis vor ein paar Monaten auch ein P7 1000W im Rechner.
Das war auch total überdimensioniert ( hatte ich als Komplett System damals gelauft),trotzdem hatte es einen defekten Kondensator, was man im Betrieb aber nicht gemerkt hat.
Ich denke nach 5 Jahren Betriebszeit, sollte man wenigtens eine Sichtprüfung der Kondensatoren vornehmen.
Bei neuer Hardware sollte man aber schon ein neues Netzteil verbauen, allein wegen der neuen teuren Hardware.


----------



## Langer90 (2. März 2015)

scheich will leistung und nicht grafik  will mir vieleicht noch ein neues system holen  den stärksten amd oder ein intel mit sockel 2011-3    aber hab gelesen die aufrüstung lohnt fast garnich für mich vieleicht hol ich mir auch nur den stärksten für mein sockel den 3770k vieleicht noch mal eine stärke grafikkarte mal sehen gtx 970 oder so  aber 750watt find ich is schon standart und ein muss 
hab mir jetz das corsair RM 750 angeschaut geht auch


----------



## XyZaaH (2. März 2015)

Kauf dir einfach das hier:
Super Flower Leadex Platinum schwarz 2000W ATX 2.3 (SF-2000F14HP(BK)) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Langer90 (2. März 2015)

Maqama und du betreibst den starken pc nur mit 650watt das wer mir zu wenig das reicht 

bei ein kumpel der sich eine ATI R9 290x gekauft hat stand sogar aufn Karton drauf minimum 750watt netzteil verwenden


----------



## xHaru (2. März 2015)

Keins von beiden, wenn, dann schon n Antec HCP, das ist wenigstens abgesichert. Bei einer Graka reicht auch n E10 mit 500W.


----------



## ricoroci (2. März 2015)

XyZaaH schrieb:


> Kauf dir einfach das hier:
> Super Flower Leadex Platinum schwarz 2000W ATX 2.3 (SF-2000F14HP(BK)) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



 Sehe ich auch so, mehr ist immer besser !!


----------



## FrozenPie (2. März 2015)

Langer90 schrieb:


> bei ein kumpel der sich eine ATI R9 290x gekauft hat stand sogar aufn Karton drauf minimum 750watt netzteil verwenden



Das ich mir die Mühe mache dir das noch zu erklären 
So viel schreiben die Hersteller nur drauf, damit auch der übelste Chinakrüppel, der nicht mal die Hälfte von dem liefert was draufsteht, das schafft. Selbst ein i7 5960X @4.1 GHz und *zwei* GTX 980@1.5 GHz ziehen unter Spielelast max. 500W.


----------



## Langer90 (2. März 2015)

aha also reicht ja doch ein 550watt netzteil locker aber 550watt is mir irgentwie blöd das hat doch viel zu wenig anschlüsse  ha b mir das corsair rm 550 angekuckt


----------



## ricoroci (2. März 2015)

Was willst du den alles anschließen?

99 HDD's?
50 GPU's?



Zudem war oben die Rede von einigen anderen Netzteilen...


----------



## FrozenPie (2. März 2015)

Langer90 schrieb:


> aha also reicht ja doch ein 550watt netzteil locker aber 550watt is mir irgentwie blöd das hat doch viel zu wenig anschlüsse  ha b mir das corsair rm 550 angekuckt



Das P10 550W hat eigentlich viel zu viele Anschlüsse, also wenn du viele brauchst, dann nimm das


----------



## cerbero (2. März 2015)

Naja, wir wissen ja nicht ob Langer90 nicht vielleicht demnächst Besitzer eines R 295 Quadfiresystems wird 
Wenn er weiss,  dass er die Leistung braucht, braucht er sie eben, denn am Geld scheints weder im Einkauf noch beim Stromverbrauch zu hapern. 

ach ja [/ironie]

Die Anschlüße des Be Quiet reichen für 9 Festplatten und ein SLI/Crossfire, was hast du sonst noch vor ?


----------



## NuVirus (2. März 2015)

Evtl. nen Kühlschrank im Gehäuse zur Kühlung betreiben 

Das P10 550W ist eigl genau das Netzteil was du willst, das kann falls du wirklich mal aus unerfindlichen Gründen meinst mehr als 550W zu brauchen für deinen PC sogar 700W ohne Probleme mit guten Spannungswerten zu leisten.

Außerdem hat es ne sehr gute Technik und hochwertige Caps verbaut und ist dazu praktisch unhörbar auch unter Vollast.


----------



## Nuumia (2. März 2015)

Ich verstehs net. Du willst ne Kaufempfehlung für dein System. Man empfiehlt dir das DPP 10 mit 550 Watt, damit kannste sogar 2 GTX 970 betreiben. Selbst nen E10 mit 500 Watt würde noch reichen.
Das gesparte Geld könntest sogar noch in ne schicke SSD investieren. Würde dein System nochmal etwas beschleunigen bis du die Grafikkarte auswechselst.

Ich versteh den Sinn dahinter einfach net. Der Thread is quasi unnötig wenn du eh keine Lust hast dich beraten zu lassen. Aber gut, is dein Geld. Deine Entscheidung.
Nen anständiges E10 500 oder P10 550 + SSD hättest mehr davon als mit nem 850 Watt Trafo der einfach nur überdimensioniert und unnötig ist.

edit: Fürs gesparte Geld könnte man auch einfach mal schick mit seiner Frau/Freundin essen gehen.


----------



## eXquisite (2. März 2015)

Also, das Dark Power Pro 850 ist pauschal schlechter als das 750ger das mal am Rande, die Corsair Teile kannste abgesehen von den nicht CWT und Flextronics Geräten sowieso schon mal in die Tonne drücken.

Kauf dir ein Dark Power Pro 10 mit 550 Watt. Da kannste auch 2 GTX 980 dran betreiben und hast immer noch Reserven.


----------



## Cinnayum (2. März 2015)

Ob er wohl je versteht, dass BQ, Corsair, usw. alle nur Aufkleberverteiler sind und die NT von Auftragsfertigern aus China stammen... ?
Oder dass die Ramschhersteller die 3,3V und 5V Leitungen mit 20-30A auslegen und somit Scheinleistung erschleichen, nur dass 750Watt Maximalleistung draufstehen, die aber überhaupt nichts mit der Brauchbarkeit für 12V-Komponenten (Grafikkarte, Board, CPU) zu hat?

Ich bin mir nicht so sicher.

Das beste NT, das man für ein SLI-System mit der dicksten denkbaren CPU kaufen kann, ist das DPP10-550.

Kra..e Schei..e. Mein Auto hatn 80Liter-Tank. Junge, was denkst du, wie schnell das fährt?!??!?!
Und es ist blau, BLAU sag ich dir! Blaue Autos sind die schnellsten.


----------



## Langer90 (3. März 2015)

geld sparn pf   550watt is mir zu mikrisch hol mir jetz das Corsair  AX760i und bei corsair gibs am meisten Garantie 
und ich hab schon 2 SSDs drin


----------



## ricoroci (3. März 2015)

Uiiiiii hört hört, er hat 2 SSD's welche dann wohl so viel ziehen wie 4 GPU's.
Warum fragst du eigentlich hier nach, wenn du eh machst was du willst?


----------



## Langer90 (3. März 2015)

wie oft noch wollte nur wissen welches von beiden besser is  jedenfalls sind die kabel bei corsair besser und garantie gibt mehr  bei bequit sind die kabel doch dreck steifer scheiss


----------



## ricoroci (3. März 2015)

Langer90 schrieb:


> wie oft noch wollte nur wissen welches von beiden besser is  jedenfalls sind die kabel bei corsair besser und garantie gibt mehr  bei bequit sind die kabel doch dreck steifer scheiss



Und wir alle meinten, keins von beiden.
Du hattest beide Kabel bzw. Netzteile schon in der Hand um dies zu beurteilen?


----------



## shadie (3. März 2015)

Langer90 schrieb:


> wie oft noch wollte nur wissen welches von beiden besser is  jedenfalls sind die kabel bei corsair besser und garantie gibt mehr  bei bequit sind die kabel doch dreck steifer scheiss



Was bringt einem eine Lange Garantie für das Netzteil wenn selbiges den gesamten PC mit in den Tod reißt?

Dir hat hier jeder geschrieben dass beide Netzteile nicht zu empfehlen sind. 

Wenn du den Dicken raushängen lassen willst hol dir das BQ P10 750W, das ist besser.

Zudem Platin kaufen aber dafür nicht mal die Hälfte der möglichen Leistung abrufen?
Du weißt schon dass je weniger du das Netzteil auslastet, die Effizienz immer beschissener wird?
Da bringt dir dann Platin oder gold auch nix


----------



## ricoroci (3. März 2015)

Hatte mir überlegt ihm das mit der Effizienz und dem Wirkungsgrad zu erklären, aber näääääääääääää 

Kaufen lassen, glücklich werden lassen.

Und da hier Kraftausdrücke, Flüche oder sonstige Gemeinheiten nicht erlaubt sind, ziehe ich mich zurück.


----------



## Langer90 (3. März 2015)

dan hol ich mir ebentson poppliges 550watt netzteil fin das corsair rm 550 aber besser als das bequit  ist das auch gut  und hat das auch die funktion das der lüfter steht wenn es kalt ist  und wollt mir noch eine wasser kühlung für den cpu einbaun 

 ich kann aber nicht glauben das ein 550watt auch ein amd prozzi schafft


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (3. März 2015)

Keiner hat dir ein Corsair RM empfohlen.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (3. März 2015)

Einer der härtesten Fälle seit langem  Ätzsch mein Netzeil ist größer als deins 

Kaufen und merken lassen das es falsch war, dass die ein zigste Möglichkeit !
Hoffen das der böse Hardware Gott hier zuschlägt


----------



## Langer90 (3. März 2015)

so hab ausgerechnet was mein system verbraucht  423watt auf der enermax seite und wa hier nich was erwähnt das ein netzteil 50 -60% nur ausgelastet werden  soll dan is 550 zu wening


----------



## Icedaft (3. März 2015)

Sagt wer?


----------



## shadie (3. März 2015)

Langer90 schrieb:


> so hab ausgerechnet was mein system verbraucht  423watt auf der enermax seite und wa hier nich was erwähnt das ein netzteil 50 -60% nur ausgelastet werden  soll dan is 550 zu wening



Wir haben gesagt dass bei ner Auslastung von grad mal 50-60% die Effizienz extrem beschissen ist.
Niemand hat gesagt dass ein Netzteil nur zur Hälfte ausgelastet sein darf, woher nimmst du den Unsinn?

Edit; dieses Feature von Corsair mit dem stillstehenden Lüfter ist grober unfug.
Elkos werden nicht mehr gekühlt und das Ding geht früher hops als andere netzteile.

Beim BQ P10 550 - 750 hörst den den Lüfter selbst unter Volllast nicht.


----------



## Langer90 (3. März 2015)

Kuckt euch das bild an 750watt is ein muss wenn nich sogar mehr


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (3. März 2015)

Es ist ein Fehler, wenn man einem Netzteil Verkäufer seinem Kalkulator glaubt 
Der will dir klar ein größeres an drehen weil er daran mehr verdient !

Das ist Dreck was da steht !


----------



## Threshold (3. März 2015)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Ganz so schlimm ist es glücklicherweise nicht, die enormen Reserven werden  wohl dafür sorgetragen das sein Netzteil wohl auch in 20-30 Jahren funktioniert.



Glaubst du den Unsinn wirklich?



Pu244 schrieb:


> Blöd nur das ich hier einen 20 Jahre alten Fernseher habe, funktioniert noch einwandfrei, obwohl dort die üblichen nassen Elkos eingebaut sind.



bei einem Fernseher ändern sich auch nicht die Lasteszenarien. 
Bei einem Netzteil für einen PC ist das aber eine völlig andere Nummer und woher willst du wissen, was in 20 Jahren für Standards sind?
Selten so einen Unsinn gelesen, echt jetzt. 



Langer90 schrieb:


> so hab ausgerechnet was mein system verbraucht  423watt auf der enermax seite und wa hier nich was erwähnt das ein netzteil 50 -60% nur ausgelastet werden  soll dan is 550 zu wening



Den Kalkulkator kannst du wegwerfen, die taugen alle nichts.
Dein System wird keine 400 Watt unter Last brauchen. Das gilt auch für ein Sockel 2011-3 System.
So viel Beratungsresistenz habe ich echt noch nicht erlebt. Ist ja schlimm.
Da es aber dein Geld ist, kauf was du willst, nimm aber wenigstens nicht den Flextronic Unfall. Die Netzteile von Corsair kannst du mehr oder weniger rauchen.


----------



## Langer90 (3. März 2015)

Scheiß wat auf dat geld muss wegen  ausserdem komm nur 2 in frage bequit oder corsair und corsair find ich besser


----------



## Threshold (3. März 2015)

Corsair ist aber Murks. Wie oft denn noch?


----------



## Threshold (3. März 2015)

Wenns unbedingt Platinum sein soll, nimm das Seasonic. Da ist der Support besser.
Sea Sonic Platinum Series 660W ATX 2.3 (SS-660XP2) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. März 2015)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Schön doof wenn man einem Netzteil Verkäufer seinem Kalkulator glaubt
> Der will dir klar ein größeres an drehen weil er daran mehr verdient !
> 
> Das ist Dreck was da steht !



Nö, ist es nicht. Er hats nur falsch verwendet 
Wenn man weiß, wie man solche Dinge zu nehmen hat, sind die eigentlich OK. Nur meistens wissens die meisten nicht, dass hier einfach die Worst Case Leistungsaufnahme addiert wird...


Anyway:
ICH habe hier ein System bestehend aus einem FX8350 und ZWEI 'normalen' Radeon HD7970.
Und mit dem Eimer ists echt schwer, auf mehr als 500W Primärlast zu kommen.

Und jetzt kommst du hier an und willst ein 850W Netzteil haben, weil dein olles 'ich würd gern ein 750W Netzteil sein' Netzteil, dass bei 350W alle 4e von sich streckt, nichts taugt?!
Sorry, aber schon mal drüber nachgedacht, dass die Werte, die auf dem möchtegern Netzteil drauf stehen, erstunken und erlogen sind?!

Und dass ein 550W Netzteil auch wirklich ein echtes 550W Netzteil ist, dass man dauerhaft mit 550W Netzteil belasten kann und nicht, wie bei deinem Eimer, dass die 550W maximal kurzzeitig aufgenommen werden sollen.


Aber da du dich ja eh nicht um die Aussagen der Leute hier scherst, sind jegliche Worte vergebens. 
Du hast zwar überhaupt keinen Plan, wovon du überhaupt redest und weißt auch überhaupt nicht, warum du dir die 850W kaufen willst, aber die Worte derer, die sich 'nen bisserl mit der Materie beschäftigt haben, interessieren dich einen Dreck.

SOWAS ist echt richtig dreist, weißt du das?! 
Einfach hier unsere Zeit mit solch einem Käse zu verschwenden...


Jemand hat mal gesagt:
*Unsere Arbeit hier ist Kostenlos, sollte aber nicht umsonst sein!*


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (3. März 2015)

Langer90 schrieb:


> dan hol ich mir ebentson poppliges 550watt netzteil das corsair rm 550



Der Thread wird immer amüstanter 

Lese dir mal bitte das Fazit deines ach so tollen RM550 durch

und wenn du schon dabei bist

lese dir auch mal bitte das Fazit des BQ DDP10 550 durch

Und dann behaupte nochmal das Corsair besser als BeQuiet ist ... OMG 

Zudem, hat das DDP10 recht gute Reserven auf den Rails


			
				PC-Experience schrieb:
			
		

> OCP (Schutz vor Stromspitzen):
> • 3,3 Volt Schiene: OCP schaltet bei mehr als 38 Ampere Belastung ab
> • 5 Volt Schiene: OCP schaltet bei mehr als 39 Ampere Belastung ab
> • 12 Volt V1 Schiene: OCP schaltet bei mehr als 37 Ampere Belastung ab
> ...



Der Nahezu Lautlose Betrieb rundet die ganze Sache ab ... Ein unterschied zum RM550 wirst du absolut nicht festellen ... Außer das das DPP10 550 technisch bei weitem besser ausgestattet ist ...
Nur das mal so am Rande

Achja und wenn wir gerade so dabei sind, wenn du ein Netzteil mit hohen Leistungsreserven haben möchtetst, dann kann ich dir das Sea Sonic Platinum Series 660W ans Herz legen.
Das ist Platinum. Technisch absolut einwandfrei. Die Kabelausstattung ist auch Top und du hast recht hohe Reserven.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. März 2015)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Ganz so schlimm ist es glücklicherweise nicht, die enormen Reserven werden  wohl dafür sorgetragen das sein Netzteil wohl auch in 20-30 Jahren funktioniert.



Nicht ganz richtig, halten deine Schuhe auch solange.

B2T : Warum kein 550w gekauft wird, ist mir ein Rätsel. Aber der TE scheint eh alles besser zu wissen, daher sollte der Thread hier auch geschlossen werden.


----------



## beren2707 (3. März 2015)

*Moderative Anmerkung:*
Aus naheliegenden Gründen (vorerst) geschlossen.

Mit den besten Grüßen,
beren2707

Edit: Ich möchte den TE und die Gesprächsteilnehmer darum bitten (sofern das im jeweiligen Interesse ist), ohne Beleidigungen und pauschale Meinungsbeiträge ohne jegliche Begründung fortzufahren, falls eine Beratung noch nötig sein sollte oder überhaupt gewünscht wird.
Beiträge mit unerwünschten Inhalten wurden ausgeblendet und entsprechend geahndet.


----------



## Threshold (3. März 2015)

Langer90 schrieb:


> dan hol ich mir ebentson poppliges 550watt netzteil fin das corsair rm 550 aber besser als das bequit  ist das auch gut  und hat das auch die funktion das der lüfter steht wenn es kalt ist  und wollt mir noch eine wasser kühlung für den cpu einbaun



Der CWT Schinken ist leider alles andere als gut und das Semi Passive System wird dafür sorgen, dass das Teil eher früher als später kaputt gehen wird.

Du musst es endlich mal einsehen. Corsair Netzteile sind einfach nicht so brauchbar wie du immer annimmst.



Langer90 schrieb:


> ich kann aber nicht glauben das ein 550watt auch ein amd prozzi schafft



Keine Sorge, auch für ein AMD System reicht ein 500 Watt Netzteil problemlos aus.


----------



## Multithread (3. März 2015)

Probiers mal mit DEM Netzteil Berechnungstool

Ist garantiert unabhängi was die Leistungsaufnahme des Systemes angeht. Und gibt einige Empfehlungen welche Netzteile so eine Last gut stämmen können, ohne dabei gleich die 1-2KW Kanonen auszupacken. In 70-90% der fällen stimmen die NT empfehlungen aus dem Tool mit denen aus diversen Foren überein.


----------



## ebastler (3. März 2015)

Multithread schrieb:


> Probiers mal mit DEM Netzteil Berechnungstool
> 
> Ist garantiert unabhängi was die Leistungsaufnahme des Systemes angeht. Und gibt einige Empfehlungen welche Netzteile so eine Last gut stämmen können, ohne dabei gleich die 1-2KW Kanonen auszupacken. In 70-90% der fällen stimmen die NT empfehlungen aus dem Tool mit denen aus diversen Foren überein.



Das ist auch schon ein Wenig überdimensioniert. Gibt mir ein 525W Verbrauch der Hardware an, ich komme gerade mal mit Prime und Furmark kaum auf den Wert, primärseitig


----------



## Atent123 (4. März 2015)

Ist das DPP10 550 Watt eigentlich stärker als ein Flextronics 850 Watt schinken ?
Nebenbei sind Corsair und Bequite nur Labels keine Hersteller. Bei den Herstellern sind Delta,FSP und Seasonic nunmal am besten da kann der Müll den Corsair Labelt nicht mithalten. Nebenbri kannst du mit einem DPP10 650 (nahezu selbe Leistung wie die 550Watt Version) auch Problemlos einen 5960x mit zwei 980ern und max OC betreiben.
@Incredible Alc macht das zum Beispiel.
HDDs und SSDs ziehen nicht relevante Strommengen aus dem NT.


----------



## ebastler (4. März 2015)

Du hast Enhance vergessen, die liefern auch das ein- oder andere echt gute Design.
Und das CS550M, das ich schon hier hatte, war bis auf due gammligen Elkos auch recht sauber. Gut verarbeitet, gute Regulierung, aber etwas lauter Lüfter.
Die digitalen Flextronics sind so weit ich weiß auch ziemlich gut, hab nur noch nie eins selbst gesehen. Das nicht komplett digitale sollte auch gut regeln, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Sollte das HXi sein.
Sorry für die vielen "sollte", "müsste". Ich bin immer vorsichtig, wenn ich ein NT nicht selbst offen hatte oder eben ein Review gelesen hab.


----------



## Threshold (4. März 2015)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Ist das DPP10 550 Watt eigentlich stärker als ein Flextronics 850 Watt schinken ?



Das flextronicx ist Single Rail. Kannst du mit dem P10 nicht vergleichen.
Außerdem hat das Flextronics den deutlich schlechteren Lüfter drin.



Atent123 schrieb:


> Nebenbei sind Corsair und Bequite nur Labels keine Hersteller. Bei den Herstellern sind Delta,FSP und Seasonic nunmal am besten da kann der Müll den Corsair Labelt nicht mithalten.



Bitte nicht so pauschalisieren.
Es gibt nicht den "besten" Hersteller.
Und gerade weil BeQuiet fertigen lässt, sind es zum Teil brauchbare Netzteil, weil sie eben entscheiden, was der Fertiger für sie machen soll.
Schließlich hat FSP das E10 nicht einfach aus dem FSP Regal genommen und einen BeQuiet Lüfter verbaut, sondern das E10 wird extra für BeQuiet mit Hilfe von BeQuiet exklusiv für BeQuiet gefertigt.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. März 2015)

Welches Netzteil hast du dir den jetzt gekauft @TE.


----------



## Atent123 (4. März 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das flextronicx ist Single Rail. Kannst du mit dem P10 nicht vergleichen.
> Außerdem hat das Flextronics den deutlich schlechteren Lüfter drin.
> 
> 
> ...



Ausreißer gibt es immer aber die breite masse an Netzteilen von z.B Delta ist deutlich besser als die von CWT.


----------



## Threshold (4. März 2015)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Ausreißer gibt es immer aber die breite masse an Netzteilen von z.B Delta ist deutlich besser als die von CWT.



Immer daran denken, dass nicht nur CWT für Corsair fertigt sondern auch andere, wie eben Seasonic.


----------



## Atent123 (4. März 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Immer daran denken, dass nicht nur CWT für Corsair fertigt sondern auch andere, wie eben Seasonic.



Wie viele fertigt Seasonic den für die ?
Ich dachte das war nur eines ?


----------



## Threshold (4. März 2015)

Die AX Reihe machen sie.
Dann fertigt Great Wall die CS Reihe.


----------



## eXquisite (5. März 2015)

Seasonic hat mal die CX Reihe gemacht, die wurden ja aber jetzt von CWT übernommen früher haben sie auch noch die VX gemacht, weiter machen sie aber die AX Reihe.
Dann gibbet wie schon gesagt die CS von Great Wall und nen Haufen RM und TX von Chicony.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (5. März 2015)

AXi Serie ist von Flextronics, dann doch auch das AX860i oder liege ich da falsch ?


----------



## eXquisite (5. März 2015)

Natürlich, alle AXi.


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. März 2015)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Seasonic hat mal die CX Reihe gemacht


Nope, es war exakt ein CX, was Seasonic gemacht hat. Und zwar das CX400...
Das erste... 



eXquisite schrieb:


> Dann gibbet wie schon gesagt die CS von Great Wall und nen Haufen RM und TX von Chicony.



Gab es mal, von Chikony.
Aktuell ist alles, was von Chikony kam, CWT...


----------



## ebastler (5. März 2015)

Also gibt es nur AXi/HXi flextronics, CSxxxM Great Wall, Rest CWT?


----------



## eXquisite (5. März 2015)

HXi ist ein CWT Gerät und die AX sind von Seasonic.



> Nope, es war exakt ein CX, was Seasonic gemacht hat. Und zwar das CX400...


Genau dieses hatte ich mal in der Hand, hatte einfach auf die ganze Serie geschlossen. Mein Fehler.


----------

